# Sierra Nevada Hoptimum Imperial IPA Clone



## Pumpkinman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Sierra Nevada Hoptimum Imperial IPA*
*This is an American Double / Imperial IPA. *

This is another Favorite, this is a big beer, the original recipe came in at over 10% ABV, and over 100 IBU's, once again, I moved the hops around a little to create an IPA that most craft beer drinkers can enjoy.

This brew needs the time to ferment, don't get worried if it ferments for 2 weeks, make sure that you either use a yeast starter, or 2 vials (or packets) of yeast.

This is one of my all time favorite IPA's and absolutely my favorite Double IPA. 

View attachment Hoptimum IPA Clone.pdf


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like your brew setup is pretty efficient. How long do you normally "age it" before you deem it worthy to drink? Or are the hops so intense on the flavour that its ready as soon as its carbed?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 1, 2014)

Normally, dry hopped beer is not aged very long, after a certain amount of time that amazing hop aroma that you get from dry hopping dissipates, that said, I usually wait around 2-3 weeks after carbonation before really diving into it, I'll taste one here and there, but I won't stock the fridge with it for about 2-3 weeks....now don't get me wrong, if it weren't for the fact that I make between 6-8 batches within a short time and have a lot of variety to choose from, it would be much harder to wait.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ahh, I did not catch that it was dry hopped. Dry hops + high grav= dangerous lol


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 1, 2014)

yep....this one is an easy drinking IPA, it'll knock ya on yer keister!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ha, I am afraid to admit, but I have been bitten quite a few times by high grav easy drinking beers in the past... That does not stop me from coming back for more lol


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 1, 2014)

Lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## nucjd (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the pdf. pumpkinman. I have been batting around the idea of doing a batch of beer and this sounds like something I would love to drink.


----------



## soccer0ww (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds good. I prefer the regular sierra nevada or the torpedo version. Will have to check out your recipe!


----------

